# Colonial Parkway Report - 4/14



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

We'll, the WBB and bunch of MD folks invaded the parkway for some Croakah action. Basically, the whole area were from up North (MD/NOVA), they include Blue Heron, Reddog1, Huntsman, Fishbait, FingersAndClaws, EugeneCho, AtlantaKing, Jamcaster, LongRanger, LarryB, OBXNut, Crawfish & Bro.

I got us a flat of these yummies:
<img src="http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s57/Sumin_2007/Bloods.jpg"> Lots of them were more than a foot long. 

We (Reddog1 & Blue H) arrived around 8:45 and Fishbait, Fingers, & EugeneCho already had about 7 croakers in their coolers. At this time, the action died completely. From that time till 5:00pm, few fish were pulled in. That was when it was nice to meet & greet the rest of the folks who later arrived. That was really fun. 

Take notice of this pic: <img src="http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s57/Sumin_2007/Pic.jpg"> In the middle of the picture is AtlantaKing's new jetty combo.

Anyway, we waited out for the incoming tide, and once it started to move in, it was on!!! I decided to pack it in around 8:30pm and plenty in my cooler, but the rest of WBB continued on. Again, it was nice seeing/fishing with some old faces and the weather could'nt have been be better!!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I wondered what was going on when I drove past on my way to Stars in Gloucester. I hope you had fun, those fish are more active near the dark.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The night time was the right time. Don't know if it was the low tide or daytime that killed the bite, but once the water started to come back in and the sun started to fall, we started catching em' pretty good. Like Big P said, us MDers took home some tasty VA croaker.

Good ta meet all you guys. Hope to do it again soon. BTW, there were a lot of monster casters in the group. Need to practice.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I give up what in the heck is in the box?

Tom


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Tom Powers said:


> I give up what in the heck is in the box?
> 
> Tom


 Linguine  Just kidding . Those are some very healty bloodworms .


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice :fishing: report MDers! Glad you got into some catching.
You must have had to take out a bank loan to buy that flat of blood worms


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> Nice :fishing: report MDers! Glad you got into some catching.
> You must have had to take out a bank loan to buy that flat of blood worms


To quote the German tourist in Hatteras Village after advising him to get bloodworms for bait, "You have prescribed the Fillet Minion of bait!!"


----------



## aricecake1 (Dec 10, 2006)

*on my way, but*

where is this place and how do i get there. bought croakers at a giant in mitchellville md and they all were 13 to 16 inch fish. no small ones at all


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Good meeting the WBB crew.. and nice seeing some old faces again. Let me know when you're down this way again.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice meeting everyone. We had a great time. I think we stayed til 10 and ended up with a load of croaker! From where we were, seemed like a really good cast was the only way to get out to them. The current was moving pretty strong at times and required up to 6oz to hold bottom. The good ole ballsac sinker came into play again! 

I think we put in $170 for the bloods. Man were they good. Never seen so many big bloods at once! 

Daily highlights:
1. Meat Trip!!
2. Tons of laughs. Good meeting all you P&Sers out there. Crawfish, I got tons of bloods left, so I'm planning on coming back down one day this week. I'll PM you before I come.
3. Thanks Tunafish for organizing the trip and buying the bait.
4. Thanks Ma Nature for holding off the Noreaster until we had a chance to hook em up.

Daily lowlights:
1. We got a new official hamster bladder. OLS, you're out. Eugene, is a true sponge. 
2. During the day, whenever someone got a "hit", we'd look to see if anyone else was reeling in first. Lots of crossing up with all the current. 
3. Left my coat out there. Oops!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I certainly had a great time. It was great to see some old friends and make some new ones. We have got to do it again real soon.

LarryB


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wish I could have joined you all. Nice job catchin' em up!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice bloods and report. Those look like 
the same size as the ones I get from 
Maine Bait.com. Anyone try using
squid or shrimp?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

It was really good to see people from my deep dark past including Salty, Shoreline, TunaFish, Huntsman, and others. It has been over a year since I read the boards so what is a "WBB?" Anyway, we was about to leave around 5pm but decided to stay and boy was it worth it. At one point, Summerplay and I were getting a fish on every cast. When the bite first started the bigger fish were out around 125-150 yards. I could feel a drop-off as I pulled them through a grass crab nursery. It was a great way to start the season. We stopped catching at just under 2 dozen fish because that is more than we can eat fresh. Thanks to everyone for a fun trip. We look forward to doing it again. 

PS: Thanks Naide for donating your catch to our cooler.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Darn! Nice report and quite an illustrious if not dubious crew that went South (and you know who you are  )...surprised the border police didn't nail ya'll!  

Wish I had come but the grass was long, the kids had games and so the story goes...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongRanger said:


> It was really good to see people from my deep dark past including Salty, Shoreline, TunaFish, Huntsman, and others. It has been over a year since I read the boards so what is a "WBB?" Anyway, we was about to leave around 5pm but decided to stay and boy was it worth it. At one point, Summerplay and I were getting a fish on every cast. When the bite first started the bigger fish were out around 125-150 yards. I could feel a drop-off as I pulled them through a grass crab nursery. It was a great way to start the season. We stopped catching at just under 2 dozen fish because that is more than we can eat fresh. Thanks to everyone for a fun trip. We look forward to doing it again.
> 
> PS: Thanks Naide for donating your catch to our cooler.



You still slinging from the Solomons
Rec Center Pier? I doubt most of the
posters on the board now know 
what a big influence you had on 
what this board is today. .


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

This was the first significant fishing trip of the season for me. It was a long ride from Baltimore (especially being trapped in a car for 3 1/2 hours with TunaFish and Reddog1), but well worth it.

I enjoyed meeting a really nice bunch of folks from P&S as much as I enjoyed the fishing. 
So, nice meeting you Fishbait, FingersAndClaws, EugeneCho, AtlantaKing, Crawfish & Bro. l look forward to seeing you all again soon. As always it was great fishing with TunaFish, Huntsman and Reddog1.

We had one long area of the beach pretty well crawling with P&Sers. A park ranger came around checking licenses (which I always like to see) and asked me incredulously, "What's going on here? Are all you guys from MD?" I said, "We're from PierandSurf.com, sort of an online fishing club, with members up and down the east coast. There's some VA guys here too. But don't bother checking their coolers, because they never catch any fish." He said, "Yea, I know what you mean, it's pretty much a waste of my time." 

Anyway it was another great day for P&Sers. And that flat of bloodworms was the highest quality and best count of blood worms I have ever seen. It looked like had we struck the mother lode of bloods. It seemed like the croakers pulled even harder than usual. Maybe because they don't often get "blood worm fillet mignon" that is so fat and juicy. Thanks TunaFish for getting them for us.

PROLOGUE:
Ok, ok, before you Virginians get all riled up and ready to throw down the gauntlet -- I was JUST KIDDING! As EugeneCho would say, "Haha Ha ha ha". But the ranger did seem like he had never seen so many Marylanders fishing in one spot before.

Blue Heron


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

T, 

When me and some of the boys got there, it was around 5am. We didn't have any bloods since we were waiting for Peter, we used squid and shrimp. Squid seemed to be hit or miss, most of the fish caught before the bloods arrived were off of shrimp. 

As the DNR guy was checking my license, he asked if it was for this year and that he didn't know how to read a MD license. After some searching, we found it, and then he said "I _think_ we have a recipricol agreement with Maryland"? I was a little nervous because it seemed like he was asking me and not telling me


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I missed it, looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

wish I had known, I live 5 min. from there!!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

what a blast, the lack of sleep was well worth it! i did get a nap early and then on the ride home, sorry i feel asleep in the car, hope i didnt snore to loud
the fishing was great, but meeting all these great peeps again and some for the first time, was better. peter thanks for everything and putting things together. bob, bryan, ct (ching ting?) you guys are hilarious!, larry thanks for the tips and encouragement. teo, you awesome, thanks for everything. chris glad we both ended up at the same place, hehe. and the two responsible for my lack of sleep (4am, 2am, 12am, no lets leave asap!, i know, if only i was an hour earlier.) and a pink bucket of laughs (im sure you guys realized i like to laugh!!) yul and jiro, haha you guys are hilarious, straight up hilarious! 
highlights (i like jiros format)
-listening to jiro and yul
-jiro trippin on every single rock out there.
-watchin chin ting, larry and teo cast
-watching bryan getting fustrated cuz his partner didnt back him up. 
-me an yul gettin the "hook and look" from jiro. hahahaha
-laughin a whole lot!
-and much too much to write everything else
anyways let do it again yall!

eugene


----------



## mountainsalt (Mar 13, 2007)

*parkway*

Sounds like you guys had a great trip. I have family that lives across the river in gloucester and I fish the parkway when I visit. 
Shoot me a line when you guys make the next trip I would love to join you and meet some other p&s folks. I have some blood worms left over from a white perch trip that need to be used before they take a liking to my frig. 
Sounds like I could learn some long cast tips also.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

im thinking about yakking around the parkway....possibly indian fields......what do yall think about that idea?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> im thinking about yakking around the parkway....possibly indian fields......what do yall think about that idea?


There was one guy there in a yak during the daytime. There really wasn't much bite during daylight hours and I didn't see him catch anything. I don't know if it's safe to yak at night, but just from the perspective of a guy who is shore bound, it would suck for both of us if I couldn't see you and hit you with a sinker. Steer clear of the shore line because there were some really good casters out there. And don't forget to take into account the occasional breakoff.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> im thinking about yakking around the parkway....possibly indian fields......what do yall think about that idea?


I'd hit Felsgate creek if I were you.Easier to launch from and you can hit the bar,fish th flat,head up into Kings Creek or go on out in the channel and anchor up or head out into th river to find deeper water.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I had heard a rumor that the North was invading again but thought NO WAY  

Wish I could have gotten up with ya'll and got to meet some of the Yankie brothern but I am happy everyone had a good time and got into some of the fishes.

Send me a warning next trip down and we will see if we can show ya'll how it's done.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> I'd hit Felsgate creek if I were you.Easier to launch from and you can hit the bar,fish th flat,head up into Kings Creek or go on out in the channel and anchor up or head out into th river to find deeper water.


how do i get there?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds like you all had a blast. 

LongRanger, nice to see you posting. What have you been so busy with that has kept you away from the board?

Hope to see some good reports from you guys next weekend!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*glad to hear...*

that you got into some croaker. it's a little drive to williamsburg area, but if the croaker ain't biting up this way yet, might be well worth a trip soon.

fish-on


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> how do i get there?


Sent ya a PM. Dont wanna clutter their thread with yakking.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fish-on said:


> that you got into some croaker. it's a little drive to williamsburg area, but if the croaker ain't biting up this way yet, might be well worth a trip soon.
> 
> fish-on


Fred, Mister J's should be on them 
BIG TIME in a few weeks. If I 
schedule a trip you want in?
He slays the croaks every spring.

Henry


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

way to go guys !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to catch the next trip for sure.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*WBB..and A/C*

Sorry I missed this trip..with the weather and this re-model...wifey's got me on a short string.

Hope ta hit MD..soon ta deliver ANT rod and reel.

Hope ta get up with ya guys.


Eugene....wassup with all these young hotties ya hang with?....dayum...gonna have ta kick Neil to tha curb 

We'll get up soon.

Crawdink- hope ya didn't get skunked...that's -5 A/C points


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Great report guys! Sorry I missed out on this one but I had to stick around the house after catching GhostCrab Jr. #2 on Wed.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

just like AL to diss a good friend for some young thing... SAD SAD SAD>....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

So, did yall drive the sand spikes in with a hammer or did you wiggle them in the ground?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> So, did yall drive the sand spikes in with a hammer or did you wiggle them in the ground?


Ya know them hard headed Yankies more then likely pounded them in the ground with thier skulls.  
Ya know I am just pickn on yall because I didn't make it.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Shooter said:


> Ya know them hard headed Yankies more then likely pounded them in the ground with thier skulls.
> Ya know I am just pickn on yall because I didn't make it.


Naw Shooter, we're not smart enough to use our heads.  
Marstang, we didn't have much problem with putting them spikes into the ground..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ya know that anyone who puts their spike in at an angle just ain't straight!   opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Ya know that anyone who puts their spike in at an angle just ain't straight!   opcorn:


Uh, yeah. Didn't you see the sand spike thread? The sand spikes put in at an angle is at an angle... 

It was a great trip all around, even if the fishing was slow for most of the day: lots of cool people to talk to and not that much rain! I just wished I wasn't such a goog and popped off the first big strike of the day...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Uh, yeah. Didn't you see the sand spike thread? The sand spikes put in at an angle is at an angle...



Are you sure you're straight? I been spending way too much time hanging out with you. And are you sure it's normal to hold hands when we walk down to the beach, the only other guy that asks me to do that is Fingersandclaws. I guess I see the VA guys doin it all the time but it just don't seem right.   opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, if you'll notice in the pic that Tunafish put up, my spikes are straight, unlike yours... Also, unlike some puny individuals (whose names shall remain unmentioned, but those folks know who they are  ), I don't need a mallet, wood slabs or parts of my anatomy to put the spikes in.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Are you sure you're straight? I been spending way too much time hanging out with you. And are you sure it's normal to hold hands when we walk down to the beach, the only other guy that asks me to do that is Fingersandclaws. I guess I see the VA guys doin it all the time but it just don't seem right.   opcorn:


00100 Don't make me put up pics of my female wife and 2 children  

BTW, when you takin' me out to that steak dinner you promised after that thing with the thing   For all you mentals out there, I'M JOKING!!!!!


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

Tuna,

Do you live in Columbia, MD? Where did you get those bloods from?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Daily lowlights:
> 3. Left my coat out there. Oops!


I got your coat. I'll be up there this weekend, maybe a WBB guy could help out and pick up for you.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

chuckp said:


> Tuna,
> 
> Do you live in Columbia, MD? Where did you get those bloods from?


Yup. Got them from Cheverly Sports.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I got your coat. I'll be up there this weekend, maybe a WBB guy could help out and pick up for you.


I should be out at SPSP this weekend; I'll get it from you and give it back to Fishbait. 

Fishbait...it may be returned to you "cursed", though    

_________________________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha dont worry jiro, ill throw fish heads at ct


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Fred, Mister J's should be on them
> BIG TIME in a few weeks. If I
> schedule a trip you want in?
> He slays the croaks every spring.
> ...


Hey, Hen.. 

Let me know when you're headed out would luv to join you folks off the creek... some major boat pullage would be great... trip planned for Sunday for some fatties.. 










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> haha dont worry jiro, ill throw fish heads at ct


LOL.. will be the only fish head you see all day.. Hopefully you won't be in the LB's room all day... mr. squeegie...   










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Hey, Hen..
> 
> Let me know when you're headed out would luv to join you folks off the creek... some major boat pullage would be great... trip planned for Sunday for some fatties..


I might be game for that action as well if you guys don't mind...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Teo and CT. 

CT, meet ya up some time next week after work.


----------

